# Since The Freeze Still No Shower



## fmdog44 (Mar 6, 2021)

I still don't have enough water pressure to shower and when a plumber will come is not worth worrying about. I do have pressure in my sinks so I fill several big bottles with water and do "bottle showers". It's pretty cool like standing under a waterfall.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 6, 2021)

Trick our  son uses when camping .

Get  one of the  yard sprayers that you  pump up pressure in.
Change  out the nozzle  to  spray  head.. install  switch to  turn  water , off/on.
Heat up water to use , hang   hose a over  something.
In  your case perhaps  the  shower head?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 6, 2021)

Parts of Texas may take weeks...or longer...to return to normal.  The events in that State should be a wake up call for many other parts of the nation, as well....in terms of properly maintaining and improving the infrastructure.  Loss of power and clean water, for more than a few hours, puts a lot of people at risk.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 6, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I still don't have enough water pressure to shower and when a plumber will come is not worth worrying about. I do have pressure in my sinks so I fill several big bottles with water and do "bottle showers". It's pretty cool like standing under a waterfall.


FM, I admire you for being able to cope with bottle showers, I'd be fit for a straightjacket and a rubber-room if it was me! LOL!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Necessity is the mother of invention.  Good going, @fmdog44!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

When we were without power and running water for 12 days after a storm a couple of years ago, I became disgusted with myself because of the lack of a shower.  Trees were down all over the place so we could not go anywhere, and the snow was too deep.  No snow plows for the backroads.  Thankfully we had enough water in 5 gallon buckets so we could flush the toilets and water in gallon milk jugs so we had enough to drink. Planning ahead is good, even if you never think you will need it.  Some people here were without power and water for a month an a half.  We found that we could deal with what we had no choice but to deal with.  A person adapts.  I feel for you @fmdog44 .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 6, 2021)

Good you found a way to do it. It's a shame what Texas have had to endure though since the big snowstorm.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 6, 2021)

I live in Texas, and I have no idea what Texans "have had to endure" since the winter storm.  It was 80 degrees a few days later.   People are making far too much of this, IMO.  A power outage for a few days and frozen pipes are not a giant catastrophe.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

Frozen pipes can turn into a giant personal catastrophe if they burst and flood your house


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I still don't have enough water pressure to shower and when a plumber will come is not worth worrying about. I do have pressure in my sinks so I fill several big bottles with water and do "bottle showers". It's pretty cool like standing under a waterfall.


Hey whatever gets the job done. Sometimes ya gotta McGiver stuff. *Grins*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> I live in Texas, and I have no idea what Texans "have had to endure" since the winter storm.  It was 80 degrees a few days later.   People are making far too much of this, IMO.  A power outage for a few days and frozen pipes are not a giant catastrophe.


When the temps are 30 below no power for several days and some folks on oxygen it can be a major catastrophe. No offense. Good to see you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> I live in Texas, and I have no idea what Texans "have had to endure" since the winter storm.  It was 80 degrees a few days later.   People are making far too much of this, IMO.  A power outage for a few days and frozen pipes are not a giant catastrophe.


Well I guess you haven't been seeing the news stories I've been seeing!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 7, 2021)

I live in Houston but in the Clear Lake area.  My power was only out 3 hours and water just a day so I was in good shape. However here in the complex several people had pipes that busted and made a huge mess in their condos.  For some it was a catastrophe!  Have the heat on now but temps will be in 70's this afternoon and 80's next week per the weatherman just now.  Will try to use the ceiling fans as long as possible and keep those a/c bills down.


----------



## Lee (Mar 7, 2021)

The drugstore sells towelettes much the same that hospitals use, that can be used in place of a shower and there are also dry shampoos for hair. They both will do in a pinch but not for long term. Alternating with the water bottle shower could do for now.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well I guess you haven't been seeing the news stories I've been seeingI !



I guess those of us that didn't endure any major issues during that time  don't make the news.   
Sorry for anyone not back to normal.  

For most of SE Texas,  spring has sprung and we are enjoying beautiful  weather.  Even  bought some new plants for my patio last week.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 7, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well I guess you haven't been seeing the news stories I've been seeing!


I guess not.  But I live here so what do I know?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 7, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I still don't have enough water pressure to shower and when a plumber will come is not worth worrying about. I do have pressure in my sinks so I fill several big bottles with water and do "bottle showers". It's pretty cool like standing under a waterfall.


Don't you live in an apartment or something?   What does management say about the water pressure?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> I live in Texas, and I have no idea what Texans "have had to endure" since the winter storm.  It was 80 degrees a few days later.   People are making far too much of this, IMO.  A power outage for a few days and frozen pipes are not a giant catastrophe.


You are in the dark as usual.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> Don't you live in an apartment or something?   What does management say about the water pressure?


I own a condo and per the law the problems are the homeowners.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 7, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> You are in the dark as usual.


Maybe so.  But everyone I know had a power outage for a day or two, then water off for a day or two, then life was back to normal.   Not exactly a major crisis, since we've been without power in the summertime for 2 weeks after a damn hurricane.   If people have plumbing problems, they should study up on how to turn off water and drain their pipes before a freeze.   Not rocket science.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> I guess not.  But I live here so what do I know?


And I live *here* but a lot of times I'm not aware of what is going on in other parts of the city until I see news stories or someone posts on Facebook about it. Just sayin.......


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 7, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And I live *here* but a lot of times I'm not aware of what is going on in other parts of the city until I see news stories or someone posts on Facebook about it. Just sayin.......


I don't know why you think I don't watch the local news.  I know very well what is happening and what went on during that time.   And I don't get my "news" from facebook.  And I don't know why I keep posting in this pointless thread, so I'm out.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't know why you think I don't watch the local news.  I know very well what is happening and what went on during that time.   And I don't get my "news" from facebook.  And I don't know why I keep posting in this pointless thread, so I'm out.


I never said you don't watch local news! I said you must not have seen the stories *I *did. And since I don't live in your city...I could not have been watching your local news! When someone posts something on Facebook about our city, they've gotten it from our local news source, our mayor, another city official or personally witnessed the event.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee said:


> The drugstore sells towelettes much the same that hospitals use, that can be used in place of a shower and there are also dry shampoos for hair. They both will do in a pinch but not for long term. Alternating with the water bottle shower could do for now.


If you're snowed in, you can't get out to get anything.  You're stuck sitting there.


----------



## Lee (Mar 8, 2021)

I  keep an emergency kit which in addition to first aid also has the towelettes and dry shampoo. Bottled water too. You just never know.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 8, 2021)

Finally got a call  this morning from a plumber I called after the freeze last month. The problem is she said there are 1,500 customers ahead of me. That gives me an idea of how many experienced damage when *one* business has 1,500 ahead of me and no telling how many *behind me* and how many others have contacted the hundreds of  the plumbing companies. At least I have some water as I know some folks still have none.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 8, 2021)

So  sorry.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Finally got a call  this morning from a plumber I called after the freeze last month. The problem is she said there are 1,500 customers ahead of me. That gives me an idea of how many experienced damage when *one* business has 1,500 ahead of me and no telling how many *behind me* and how many others have contacted the hundreds of  the plumbing companies. At least I have some water as I know some folks still have none.


I understand as plumbers are here all day long here at our condos.  We have had many water leaks and shut downs as they try to repair the lines. At least the office is letting us know when the water is going to be shut off so we can plan our showers and wash our clothes.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Mar 13, 2021)

Im so happy to see the positive outlooks. When I’m feeling down because gas is expensive or we don’t have water or whatever it is, I try and remind myself there is a large percentage of the worlds population that has no water, no car, and barely enough food. I can do with sponge baths and walking where I need to go.


----------



## wasserball (Mar 15, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> I live in Texas, and I have no idea what Texans "have had to endure" since the winter storm.  It was 80 degrees a few days later.   People are making far too much of this, IMO.  A power outage for a few days and frozen pipes are not a giant catastrophe.


You are so ill informed.  But, I'm happy that you were not affect by the frozen areas in Texas.  Frozen pipe breaking cause flooded house and destroyed drywalls.  Getting to the main supply valve can take time, especially for those older people who are not well informed.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 15, 2021)

wasserball said:


> You are so ill informed.  But, I'm happy that you were not affect by the frozen areas in Texas.  Frozen pipe breaking cause flooded house and destroyed drywalls.  Getting to the main supply valve can take time, especially for those older people who are not well informed.


Apparently I'm better informed than you.  We turned off our water and drained the pipes; pretty much standard procedure for a hard freeze.   It was a non-event, but thanks for throwing shade.


----------

